# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Transcript "Cryptocurrency mining The fastest and most affordable cryptocurrency ..."

## ChaltenFitzroy

That's what I've recognized ...  ::  
**************************************************  ************* _Cryptocurrency mining The fastest and most affordable cryptocurrency mining technology_    
**************************************************  ************* 
Hey, what's up, guys! **** here. I wanna show you a new way to mine cryptocurrency for 
those of you that have maybe spent the money on the servers, on other equipment, you've 
gone to extensive warning curve. What I've really **** to mine cryptocurrency? I'm gonna 
show you a platform, that's completely automated and its design for the average person with 
no experience, no technical skill set. 
You know, something that’s affordable for the masses to be able to mine. And I''m gonna 
show you how easiest **** mining cryptocurrency. 
So, what I'm gonna do here is I'm going to … I'm in my back office here and I **** take my … 
my “Mandatory Balance” **** 68 **** **** calculator.
And **** ****. 
Ok. So, may take this 68.92 balance and I’m gonna divide it by the going rate right now for 
the units. So, it’s 24 cents per unit. This means I can buy 287 units right now. ****. I’m gonna 
buy it. “Buy order request has been sent for processing”. 
When I go back to my **** dashboard. I’m gonna purchase mining slots. This is how hard it is 
to mine cryptocurrency. I wanna say “hard”.   
**************************************************  ************* 
Instruction: How to download YouTube-video (in Russian): LINK.
Так удобней смотреть )

----------


## xXHoax

Standard U.S. accent, normal casual speech. =) 
----------------------------------------------------
Hey, what's up, guys! Patrick here. I wanna show you a new way to mine cryptocurrency for 
those of you that have maybe spent the money on the servers, on all the equipment, you've 
gone through extensive learning curve of what it really takes to mine cryptocurrency. I'm gonna 
show you a platform, that's completely automated and its designed for the average person with 
no experience, no technical skill set. 
You know, something that’s affordable for the masses to be able to mine. And I'm gonna 
show you how easy it is to start mining cryptocurrency. 
So, what I'm gonna do here is I'm going to … I'm in my back office here and I'mma take my … 
my “Mandatory Balance”. I've got 68 Euros, here, so let's go ahead and pull out the trusty calculator.
And.... [oh- it's on the other screen]............ [whoa]......[There we go] 
Ok. So, (I'm)ma take this 68.92 balance and I’m gonna divide it by the going rate right now for 
the units. So, it’s 24 cents per unit. This means I can buy 287 units right now. 'kay. I’m gonna 
buy it. “Buy order request has been sent for processing”. 
When I go back to my other dashboard. I’m gonna purchase mining slots. This is how hard it is 
to mine cryptocurrency. I wanna say “hard”.  
I'm eh, joking of course. But, all I'm gonna do, is slide these bars over. So, up here, it says "total mining units" 316. I takes 50 units per slot.
Means I can get 6 slots. Right now, I've slid it over to where I've got five, if I slide it over one more time, there is six. 
-------------------------------------------
Patrick is a name.
a "learning curve" is a term used to describe the difficulty of learning something. Generally, a "steep learning curve" is considered to be something difficult to learn. The idea is that learning can become easier later on in the learning of a skill. 
I'mma = I'm gonna . This is especially casual. I'mma is less common than simply "I'm gonna" when writing. "I'mma" is also unique, so its pattern can't be used with the other pronouns. (So the correct shorthand for the others is *only* : "he's gonna", "you're gonna"... etc.)
Nothing any shorter is ever really written, though in the video there is an instance where he basically says " 'ma" - short for "I am going to".... 
whoa [I usually spell it "woah"] - similar to "wow". There's confusion around how these words are spelled because we're dumb. 
Okay- often spelled or shortened to: ok (most common), OK (capitalization is meant to mark it as being an abbreviation), k (pronounced 'kay), K, kk (feminine sounding, I'm told). 
"to where" - Mostly in the U.S. I think, can be used as an alternative to "...so that..." in certain scenarios. English teachers would probably look down on using this phrase if they actually noticed that people say it. Anyway, it's mostly fine to use.
Often said as "...... makes it to where ......."

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

_Thank you very much, xXHoax!_ 
You wrote the 6 redundant sentences!  )) 
I keep writing. 
*** 2-19 **************************************************  ******************** 
Go ahead and entering my secret password. «Purchase». [ **** ] wrong password.
All right. So, there we go. That's all it takes to mine cryptocurrency here with Vizionary. 
So, I just wanna show you this quick demonstration. If you wanna learn how you can start in 
mining cryptocurrency here. [ **** ] just easily as you [ **** ] do it right now. All you need 
to do is go to website below which is www.cryptocurrencyinformation.com. You learn everything 
you need to know about getting started here and mining cryptocurrency. 
Give me [ **** ] questions? My contact information is below. [ **** ] happy to [ **** ] help 
you [ **** ]. And you have a good day here. Talk to [ **** ].

----------


## xXHoax

Go ahead and enter in my secret password. «Purchase». [ *unintelligible* typed wrong password.]
All right. So, there we go. That's all it takes to mine cryptocurrency here with Vizionary. 
So, I just wanna show you this quick demonstration. If you wanna learn how you can start
mining cryptocurrency here, just easily as you saw me do it right now. All you need 
to do is go to website below which is www.cryptocurrencyinformation.com. You'll learn everything 
you need to know about getting started here and mining cryptocurrency. 
If you have any other questions, my contact information is below. I'll be happy to [eh] help 
you out. And you have a good day here. Talk to you soon.

----------


## ChaltenFitzroy

_Спасибо, xXHoax!_

----------

